# Is the x100s worth it?



## KeenanRIVALS (Nov 8, 2013)

So im leaving the DLSR world and turning over to a mirrorless camera, I think my true passion is street photography, I picked up a DSLR and tried to make it into a business and I lost the love I once had... So I've been looking at more compact cameras, initally I stayed away, as they didn't look professional and I felt like people wouldn't think I was serious if I had some camera that didn't look expensive, when in actuality these cameras are almost the same if not 2x more expensive than an entry level DSLR. So I've been doing some research and for some odd retarded reason these cameras are coming out without a viewfinder, huge NO. So the ones that do have view finders are rare and that helped lower my list of choices. I really did like the x100s and x20 but I'm so use to an interchangeable lens setup, will 35mm on the x100s be enough? is the 28-112mm setup on the x20 wide enough? Those are questions I started to ask myself, though the x100s is within my budget I started to ask myself was it worth double the price as the x20, or was something along the lines of an GX7 more for me... I guess what im looking to do is just some standard street photography, 35mm is the normal focal length but I don't want to be all up in someones face, or miss the shot if its slightly out of my range... I dont know, what suggestions do you all have? x20? x100s? gx7? other?


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 8, 2013)

I had the fuji x100s for a few months, i also had the fuji x-pro1 and the fuji x20, i missed having a zoom also you cannot change the lenses, one bad thing the focus mode selector on the side of the camera was poor, but it took very nice photo`s also the battery`s are cheap, fitting an uv filter is a bit of a pain.

I sent it back and bought an Nikon D610 and have a good zoom lens.

I have been looking at the Sony nex-6 seems a nice camera.

If you have any question on the x100s just ask.

John.


----------



## KeenanRIVALS (Nov 8, 2013)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> I had the fuji x100s for a few months, i also had the fuji x-pro1 and the fuji x20, i missed having a zoom also you cannot change the lenses, one bad thing the focus mode selector on the side of the camera was poor, but it took very nice photo`s also the battery`s are cheap, fitting an uv filter is a bit of a pain.
> 
> I sent it back and bought an Nikon D610 and have a good zoom lens.
> 
> ...



I've looked at Sony's as well, I believe it was the Nex-5T, to be honest I think I just love the design of the x100s and x20, kind of a traditional look, I heard the original x100 had some focusing issues but they took care of that with the newer one. Im also afraid of having that 35mm focal length. Perhaps a GX7 or Nex will be my option, does anyone know if the x20 is cropped? Like is it 28mm or is it really 35-170 focal length?


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 8, 2013)

The fuji x20 has exposure problems in bright light, photo`s i was taking were coming out dark using automatic exposure, also this is reported on the net, you could adjust the exposure manually using the compensation dial on the top but it was a deal breaker for me, i loved turning it on using the lens and having a zoom it would have been great on the x100s.

Also any camera that does not have a full frame sensor has an crop factor the smaller the sensor the larger the crop factor, so the x100s and the x20 have cropped sensors.

EDIT : Also the images on the x20 i found were very grainy most likely due to the small sensor, the x100s has an apc-c sensor and has great image quality.

John.


----------



## KeenanRIVALS (Nov 8, 2013)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> The fuji x20 has exposure problems in bright light, photo`s i was taking were coming out dark using automatic exposure, also this is reported on the net, you could adjust the exposure manually using the compensation dial on the top but it was a deal breaker for me, i loved turning it on using the lens and having a zoom it would have been great on the x100s.
> 
> Also any camera that does not have a full frame sensor has an crop factor the smaller the sensor the larger the crop factor, so the x100s and the x20 have cropped sensors.
> 
> ...



Looks like I'll be opting for the GX7 then, thanks for all your help, just going to get me a prime lens and make it work, and at least that gives me an option for a zoom if needed be later down the road.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 8, 2013)

No problems Enjoy 

John.


----------



## sashbar (Nov 8, 2013)

Why not considering the new FUJI X-E2 ? Great interchangeable lenses, small, DSLR image quality, improved AF..   If you can live with an electronic viewfinder - it is a good camera.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 8, 2013)

KeenanRIVALS said:


> initally I stayed away, as they didn't look professional and I felt like people wouldn't think I was serious if I had some camera that didn't look expensive,



Not being noticed is exactly what you want in street photography.



KeenanRIVALS said:


> So I've been doing some research and for some odd retarded reason these cameras are coming out without a viewfinder, huge NO.



Not enough research.  Olympus OM-D E-M1 review: Pro grade body, Pro grade Sensor? - DxOMark

and 

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/03/opinion/sunday/a-word-gone-wrong.html


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 8, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> KeenanRIVALS said:
> 
> 
> > initally I stayed away, as they didn't look professional and I felt like people wouldn't think I was serious if I had some camera that didn't look expensive,
> ...



Well pictures of Streets, obviously.  Personally I hope he gets some really good one's at 3rd and Main.  I mean everybody shoots 3rd and main, but nobody has ever done it justice.


----------



## slow231 (Nov 8, 2013)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> I had the fuji x100s for a few months, i also had the fuji x-pro1 and the fuji x20, i missed having a zoom also you cannot change the lenses, one bad thing the focus mode selector on the side of the camera was poor, but it took very nice photo`s also the battery`s are cheap, fitting an uv filter is a bit of a pain.
> 
> I sent it back and bought an Nikon D610 and have a good zoom lens.
> 
> ...


what zoom lens do you have now with the d610 and how does the x100s's AF compare?


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 8, 2013)

KeenanRIVALS said:


> Tinderbox (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > The fuji x20 has exposure problems in bright light, photo`s i was taking were coming out dark using automatic exposure, also this is reported on the net, you could adjust the exposure manually using the compensation dial on the top but it was a deal breaker for me, i loved turning it on using the lens and having a zoom it would have been great on the x100s.
> ...



GX7 or E-M5 or E-M1 & Sigma 19/2.8 or Oly 17/1.8 & your good to go.     I like something about the 20mm FL for the street on m4/3.


----------

